# Lily Allen



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 22, 2007)

Has anyone else heard of her? I love her stuff! 

Smile-Lily Allen


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 22, 2007)

Omg, I LOVEEEEE Lily Allen!  Have you checked out her new CD?  The entire CD is FANTASTIC!  I especially love the song LDN...you should give it a listen...if you like Smile, then you'll probably enjoy LDN...it has very cool beats and I bet it will be a hit this summer!  Yay!  I'm so glad you mentioned her!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 22, 2007)

OMG, I just purchased her album and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it.


----------



## macface (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah I like that song smile it makes me sing .


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah I have the whole cd , and every song is amazing! im so excited because i havent found a cd like that in  a LONG time!


----------



## Showgirl (Feb 22, 2007)

Her music I can take or leave, to be honest (she's really talented but her sound's just not my thing) but I really admire her personal style, which is really distinctive - she teams cute 50s inpired dresses and a dark, retro hairdo with bright, punky eye makeup, then piles on ghetto-fabulous chunky gold jewellry and a pair of running shoes... personally I love her look and think she's an incredibly stylish young woman, but she makes the "worst dressed" AND the "best dressed" lists in UK style magazines with equal frequency... 

Here's some links showing Lily's makeup and outfits to judge for yourself - personally I think her look is amazing.

http://www.spin.com/features/news/im..._lilyallen.jpg
http://canales.laverdad.es/guiaocio/...1D5CTGP1_1.jpg
http://www.videostatic.com/photos/un...llen_smile.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...bird/Lily1.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i103/atpd/lilypop.jpg
http://www.stuff.co.nz/images/279919.jpg
http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,679959,00.jpg
https://www.ung1881.no/upload/NTB/hi...1881_LARGE.jpg


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 22, 2007)

I love "Smile" and the music video for it is really funny. I also think her style is amazing.


----------



## asnbrb (Feb 22, 2007)

I love Lily Allen!  If it's as good as all of you say it is, I'm gonna go get the CD!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_Her music I can take or leave, to be honest (she's really talented but her sound's just not my thing) but I really admire her personal style, which is really distinctive - she teams cute 50s inpired dresses and a dark, retro hairdo with bright, punky eye makeup, then piles on ghetto-fabulous chunky gold jewellry and a pair of running shoes... personally I love her look and think she's an incredibly stylish young woman, but she makes the "worst dressed" AND the "best dressed" lists in UK style magazines with equal frequency... 

Here's some links showing Lily's makeup and outfits to judge for yourself - personally I think her look is amazing.

http://www.spin.com/features/news/im..._lilyallen.jpg
http://canales.laverdad.es/guiaocio/...1D5CTGP1_1.jpg
http://www.videostatic.com/photos/un...llen_smile.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...bird/Lily1.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i103/atpd/lilypop.jpg
http://www.stuff.co.nz/images/279919.jpg
http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,679959,00.jpg
https://www.ung1881.no/upload/NTB/hi...1881_LARGE.jpg_

 
yeah i agree shes good and all but not my style
i love that hotpink eyeshadow in the third link it looks so cool!


----------



## aziza (Feb 23, 2007)

So that's her name! "Smile" is played at my job and I love this song. The reggae-inspired beat is so hot.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 23, 2007)

I love the way she dresses!  I am really loving Lily's cd right now!


----------



## jenii (Feb 23, 2007)

I love Lily Allen! Her album is on heavy rotation in this house!


----------



## Korms (Feb 23, 2007)

I read a quote somewhere that I think sums her up really well.  It read "Lily Allens voice is weaker than a supermodels ankle".

I personally find her music incredibly dull, although I'd rather listen to one of her songs than have to endure that ghastly Vindaloo song that her fathers musical act Fat Les were responsible for!

Whatever floats your boat though!


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 23, 2007)

i really like her song "smile"...

totally reminds me of my ex though (ugh)


----------



## NFTP (Feb 24, 2007)

i listened to some of her songs, and i really like them. i find them to be entertaining. however, i dont think she has a spectacular voice, and shes not claiming to have one. so, its all good to me.


----------



## msmack (Feb 24, 2007)

her style is amazing, i am in love with ALL of the dresses she wears... as far as her voice goes... the music is not my bag, but the songs are catchy none the less.


----------



## Bre (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw her in concert not long ago

Anyone heard a song of hers I think it's called "Not Big" It's so funny, at the concert she dedicated it to one of the guys from the band Jet and at the end she yelled out "f*ck you ****!" Very entertaining 

She also talked to the audience heaps which is great when you go see live music


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 25, 2007)

I love her too but I lost her CD in the depths of my truck *sniff sniff*


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 26, 2007)

She just released Alfie


----------



## TangoMango (Feb 26, 2007)

I like her songs and style, but sometimes, she needs to just shut up, stop attacking other singers, and just sing.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 27, 2007)

I heard about Lily responding to Lady Sovereign's comment towards Lily and Her father. I haven't heard much else.


----------



## Kim. (Mar 3, 2007)

I heard her live on mtv in Canada (Toronto) and I thought she sounded soooo good (not whiteny huston or anything but I could tell it was her singing and not using backup or voice over) her voice was silky and soothing. Plus I absolutly LOVE her earings and style but I can't find any around here...


----------



## french chelsea (Mar 14, 2007)

She used to be semi interesting until she turned into a pop star.

She has far too much focus on her here in the UK

real stars don't feel the need to take their fame from the people who are lame enough to like them purely because they bitch on other celebrities and people find it amusing.

Fair enough if they like her for her music or fashion sense though.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 14, 2007)

i like a few of her songs not keen on alfie...
i dont like her style her earrings and trainers are too charver (uk??) dresses are nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




its nice when she gets 'dressed up' and ditches the trainers for heels


----------



## Corien (Mar 14, 2007)

I love her music, but I don't follow her looks or whatever.

I like Shame for you, great song!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_i like a few of her songs not keen on alfie...
i dont like her style her earrings and trainers are too charver (uk??) dresses are nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its nice when she gets 'dressed up' and ditches the trainers for heels_

 
the trainers with dresses is kind of her thing though! .. I did it in middle school. I feel stupid doing it now. I think she pulls it off OK though.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 16, 2007)

heh
where i live those type of trainers are associated with erm not very nice people lol..
its like a prototype thing
its kinda old now bt people still do it
to each their own


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_heh
where i live those type of trainers are associated with erm not very nice people lol..
its like a prototype thing
its kinda old now bt people still do it
to each their own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats interesting. Ill make sure to not wear my trainers when I visit the U.K! who knew that Nikes made people think badly of you!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Thats interesting. Ill make sure to not wear my trainers when I visit the U.K! who knew that Nikes made people think badly of you!_

 
oh not ALL nikes..
air max's
type in 'chav' or 'chavs' in google images (charvers further up north but wont get you any results lol) and you'll get a idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Those type of people are associated with wearin Nike Air Max's, big tacky gold earrings, cheap gold rings, fake burberry and the like. Also asscoiated with hanging round in big gangs and drinking cheap alcohol underage oh and smoking...
its a common image seen most places in the Uk though the whole thing is quite outdated now and was 'popular' a few years back, not that i was ever like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 17, 2007)

haha sounds like a style here in the U.S , we have a name for it. Ghetto-fabulous. haha.


----------



## ColourDuJour (Mar 18, 2007)

love her! her music's really chill. i use it to study.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_oh not ALL nikes..
\
Those type of people are associated with wearin Nike Air Max's, big tacky gold earrings, cheap gold rings, fake burberry and the like. Also asscoiated with hanging round in big gangs and drinking cheap alcohol underage oh and smoking...
its a common image seen most places in the Uk though the whole thing is quite outdated now and was 'popular' a few years back, not that i was ever like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
Kind of like Ali G?


----------

